# Gleiche inhalte zählen



## dave_ (28. Januar 2003)

Hi, 

ich habe eine tabelle mit dem feld name, die sieht bsp so aus:

name
++++++++
- peter
- peter
- peter
- max
- max

nun möchte ich nach dem wort suchen, dass am häufigsten in der tabelle steht, in dem falls also peter.

ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, wie sieht so ein query aus?


----------



## melmager (28. Januar 2003)

select name,count(name) as cn from tabellename group by name order by cn desc


----------



## dave_ (28. Januar 2003)

danke melmager


----------

